
95-Year-Old Smashes 200m World Record: ‘Bodies Can Be Rebuilt at Any Age’ - phodo
http://www.awaken.com/2015/03/95-year-old-smashes-200m-world-record-bodies-can-be-rebuilt-at-any-age/
======
trothamel
Note that this is the record "for his age group", as opposed to an absolute
world record.

------
nasmorn
I am a somewhat serious runner and I started to not only compare myself to the
World Records as in I can do 70% of the WR for 400m but also to the age
groups. It is fascinating that I cannot beat any under 70 record at all
although I am very fit compared to the general population. So while old age is
definitely a decline the achievable levels are still quite impressive. World
records for 60 year old men are so good they might as well be the real WR for
me

------
reddytowns
Misleading.. The record he broke is "for his age group", which isn't even
specified in the article.

~~~
wingerlang
> A 95-year-old former dentist has set a new world record for his age group in
> the 200-meter indoor sprint, knocking a massive 2.4 seconds off the previous
> record…

It is in the first line of the article.

~~~
benjoffe
I believe the parent is referreing to the fact that the specific age range is
not specified. Eg. is this 90-99 (my guess), 70+ or "exactly 95", etc.

~~~
aninhumer
A caption on the video says it's the over-95 age group.

------
biot
Is there a video of his run?

EDIT: Well that's embarrassing... I didn't see the video the first time I
checked on my phone, but looking again there are a few videos in plain sight.
Mea culpa.

~~~
Cookingboy
It's literally in the article linked...

------
Hnrobert42
Awesome! For reference, the current 200m men's indoor has only improved 1.41
seconds in the last 64 years (from 20.6 to 19.190).

~~~
tassl
Just to be precise, while his feat is incredible, you can't really make this
correlation with the WR in 200m (any age), and even less use the absolute
difference. The main reason is that the pool of people able to participate is
way smaller as age increases.

Also, you are using outdoor times as a reference (the best time for indoor
200m is 19.92, Frankie Fredericks). Frankie Fredericks is the only person that
ran 200m indoors under 20 seconds.

And I am extremely impressed by the feat that this man just did; most people
would be happy to just reach 95; and those that do reach 95, being able to
walk.

------
omonra
Well done for this guy, but the headline seems somewhat redundant.

Only someone who is older than 95 can break the record for the 95 and over age
group. Ie that's like saying '2-legged man broke an Olympic record for X'.

